

ASK YC: Startups hiring in Vancouver, Canada - papasmurf


Asking all Canadian YC readers - How is the job market for someone looking to join a startup in B.C, Canada and how does one go about looking for these jobs? <p>Muchos Gracias.
======
sohail
I think the best idea is to go to all the meetups that happen in Vancouver and
talk to the people.

~~~
run4yourlives
Do you happen to know of any that have a good reputation?

------
thermistor
We're VC funded startup with a strong team looking to add a capable developer.
RoR, C++, and math skills a plus. Contact jobs { AT } somethingsimpler { DOT }
com.

------
lanej0
Are you looking to join a startup (as an employee) or are you looking to do a
startup (partner)?

------
run4yourlives
I'd be very interested in this information as well if you happen to come upon
it.

Cheers.

------
papasmurf
lanej01 - good Q. I am looking to join a VC funded to somewhat established
startup.

~~~
lanej0
Too bad. I'm in the Southern Gulf Islands in the really early stages (planning
and prototype development) and I'm looking for a partner (or two).

~~~
papasmurf
lets talk by email > [k s j h a l l a] gmail ... :)

~~~
lanej0
Message sent. Hopefully Google doesn't spam filter other @gmail accounts :)

